# Opinions On New Hat Needed



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

OK guys --- A good handful of our customers have been asking us about buying a hat with catfish Supply Co on it ... Not sure why anyone would want a hat with our name on it -- But I figured I would do it and sell them cheap - Figured the advertising could not hurt us ... Anyway - Just got our first sample hat in ... I will list the things my wife has already decided needs to be changed (like I get that much of a say so anyway) -- #1 - The bill is too long - This will be corrected - #2 - The colors are off - The teal will be a different shade - The Blue on the front will be a dark navy blue - The Catfish will be a light grey with just a hint of blue - with a darker grey outline ... You can not see it well on the picture , however the hat has a sandwich style on the front where you can see an outline of dark blue around the bill of the hat ... 
Now I like the colo0r of this hat , however I will have an opportunity to do some different things with another color hat -- I have condsidered just changing the bill color and thread around the breathing holes in that hat .. I just do not know ... Any opinions on the current hat and also what I can do on a 2nd hat would be appreciated .. These opinions are important , because if you wouldn't condsider buying one (if you were n the market for a Catfish Supply Co hat - mind you) -- It is really useless .... Well here are the pics - Tell me tell me tell me ... Oh yes and I would like to make the www.catfishsupplyco.com on the back in thicker colors ...

Thanks ,

Catfish


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

*I can say that the wife is right about the bill on the hat, but yo*u done good on the velcro on the back dont change that. I hate it when its some fangdangled contraption that never works right. Well post up when you get the new one..............LATER,dAVE

P.S. Im a hat junky so keep up the good work.


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

LIKE THE HAT CATFISH,LET'S TALK $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ how much?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

For you guys - Your looking at about 10 bucks shipped .. They are about 30 days out - We are making final changes these next few days ...


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

*Cool!*

I like the color too. But would a longer bill not be useful in the sunlight while fishing? Also, how about a model with mesh on the back, for a cooler noggin?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I think the mesh thing sounds good , however I am not sure how it is marketable to the masses --- I may have just a few made special -- The longer bill does help in the sunlight - however it looks odd and I think that hurts the marketability -- although I have 1 I have been wearing for a few days - It is not even good and sweaty yet -- hehe


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Is there any chance of getting one in a wide-brimmed model? I've been looking for a hat like one of those boonie hats used by my friends in Viet Nam. I didn't really want a camo hat, I want one with a chin strap to keep it on my head or around my neck when the boat is moving (someday)... I like the wide brim 'cause it keeps sun off my big ears in addition to my balding head... 

Tom


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

I want one! But with the longer bill on it if possible. I'm just an old married poot that don't have to impress anyone, so I choose function over form anytime, I used to have an old khaki hat that had a really long bill and it was a great help in the Texas sun. It finally got so old and raggedy and moldy that my wife threw it away when I wasn't looking. I still bring that up when she wants me to do something I don't want to do.


----------



## Channelcat (May 22, 2004)

*Spend a little more*

and get a cap that will fit the heads of us larger guys. That style of cap don't look good on a big guy. Makes us look like we got pointy little heads.


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

Maybe you could sell two models, one long-brimmed model with a pocket for stink-bait for fishin' and a short brimmed style for goin' courtin' and weddings.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

A courtin hat --- Now there is an idea (GRIN)


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

It looks top shelf to me. Them big ol' high crown trucker style caps make me look plum stupid.


----------



## Channelcat (May 22, 2004)

*And that's*



TXPalerider said:


> It looks top shelf to me. Them big ol' high crown trucker style caps make me look plum stupid.


how I look in one of those pointy head caps. LOL But it really don't matter, if I don't like the style of cap, I don't buy it.


----------



## Kutter (May 21, 2004)

Shorter bill and mesh, I got the check ready for ya.

Hawkeye, check out Cabela's Boonie hat. I have used it for several years in HOT weather. And, it floats long enough to retreave should wind blow it off.


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

My primary concern in a fishen' hat is always keeping as much of the sun out of my face as possible and it would help if it could also keep it off of my already red neck, so I like Hawkeyes idea. Wide brim boonie hat. How about a fishing sombrero? Sorry, bad idea. But like I said, form should always follow function, imho.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

How about a ski mask ? --- hehe


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

P.S., my checks ready too.


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

Well, the ski mask might prevent so many frightened women and children, but it tends to collect the redman juice. Usually I reserve the dribbles for my shirt-sleeve, the main shots are for the bait(my secret is out).


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

rofl


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

On the subject of the mesh in the back I think youll sell some just the whole"trucker hat" look is in right now with the masses. But order just a few of what you and the wife decide on and see what moves through the door. I know Ill take a hat not sure what style yet,have to see whatcha come up with. Just my 2 cents, hope it helps some.....................later,Dave


----------



## dreamcaster (May 24, 2004)

The type with ear and neck cape has me interested, a generic 2cool or board specific option.


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

I don't envy your position catfish. I'll probaly get one even if it turns into a beanie with a propellor(now theres an idea)Cause I can "probaly" can get my wife to cut out the logo and sew it onto the hat of my choice, just out of loyalty to this board and its users. The karma is bound to bring luck. How about a patch to save some trouble?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

LOL ... Well as cheap as the hat is going to be , I would say you can make a patch really easy =) ...


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

I like the hat


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

i like olive colored caps with velcro strap and a short bill


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I'll buy one, even if it only comes in pink with green polka-dots on it, but you did ask for input and comments....

If you please yourself with the design, based on the quality of service and your ability to choose products to offer to your customers, I'd say it's going to be a winner no matter what.... Everything you have ever sold me has been first-rate and I have no complaints Wendell.... I like it all... 

So, weigh the comments and make your choice... and set at least one hat aside for me, regardless of the final design...


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

A bulk of the hats are going to be the tan hat you see above with a shorter bill and the color scheme will be a tad different ... Another good portion of the hats will be the same color hat with a different color bill and different color thread on the breathing holes ... I will have a short run of trucker style hats , a short run of trucker style hats with the breathable back , a womans style hat and if you guys can tell me that you want several - I will eeven get 1/2 a dozen or so with the longer bill .... The major thing that needs to be decide is the color on the 2nd hat ... I believe I will wait to see the threading on the new colors first -- I will post that pic when I get it ...


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Sounds good Catfish cant wait to check it out................................later,Dave


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

You can put me down for three of the long-bills if you get'em.


----------



## Kutter (May 21, 2004)

Catfish said:


> How about a ski mask ? --- hehe


 Local bait shop is used to me doing strange things, but other establishments might not take to well with me entering wearing that. LOL


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Catfish Supply Headgear...*

Catfish...Primo idea,man...I'll definately get a trucker style(mesh or otherwise).When ya get pics of 'em,post 'em...and where/how to order.Sharp lookin'hat.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I have a new picture of the new colors on the hat -- It is on a black background -- I am supposed to get a tan background picture tomorrow -- What do you think ?


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

*Yeah*

I like that color too.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I Like it too... I'd like to see that tattoo (I can't recall who had it) picture again too. I thought about getting a Catfish on my lower leg and I liked that one the member has... did you say your wife drew it?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Yes she did --- I will try and dig up that tattoo if I can find the picture ...


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Catfish said:


> Yes she did --- I will try and dig up that tattoo if I can find the picture ...


Do you have the original art too? My friend that does tattoos is a great artist, but I don't know if he's ever done a catfish... most folks want lions and tigers and bears, oh my.... or dragons... not too many catfish tattoos swimming around out there...


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

The original is a pencil drawing that my wife did .,,,


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Pen and ink... pencil... it's all good. He makes a stencil that he uses for an outline and then he fills it in with ink... if you happen across it and can scan it, I'd like to have a JPG to show him. I might consider it on my upper arm, but I don't have any ink up there yet and have been saving that real estate for "the perfect" tattoo.. which doesn't exist... 
Back to hats..... VERY nice color scheme on the black hat. I'll probably opt for the lighter colored hat for summer wear... I may have to get one of each.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*catfish supply ballcaps*

Love the black/teal look!


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

OK ... Here is what I think is the final colors ... I had the redo the back -- I didnt like to see the stitching going from one letter to the next , so they fixed that on the back ... I will have available in short bill hats -- A tan hat , with a sandwiched navy blue in the muddle of the bill and a tan hat with a navy blue bill , with the tan sandwiched in and the button and thread holes all being Navy blue ... Ther will be a handfull of the tan hats that have a longer bill ,, IF you guys like the hats well enough , I may get some shirts made .. I would like to hear any final feedback , I am posting the other pictures here -- 

P.S. I am also working on getting a few patches made , hoping we can just sew them on some trucker style hats ...


----------

